# If you could go anywhere, where would you go?



## MercyL

Between financial limitations and my fear of flying, I'll probably never travel outside of the 48 contiguous United States. Watching travel shows, The History Channel, and foreign detective shows only intensifies my curiosity.

If I ever hit the lottery, I would risk flying to see those sites that speak to my pagan heart.

I'd visit Greece to see the ruins of ancient temples. I would visit Rome, to see the Colosseum and sites associated with infamous political events.
I would visit England to see The Tower of London. 

Near the end of the trip, I would start planning a trek through China, where I would visit The Forbidden City

My list is much longer but we don't have all day!

If finances were no object, what places would you like to touch and see?


----------



## That Guy

Home.


----------



## JustBonee

Probably not going to happen;  but having been to 49 of the 50 states, I would like to complete that 'project' and go to Alaska.
Going to Hawaii is worth getting over that fear of flying.   I had it, but totally got over it somehow - mind over matter.

After that, I agree with Greece and Rome as very high on the radar ...  very sexy, interesting places to see and discover.


----------



## Anne

That Guy said:


> Home.



Where is "home", That Guy??

although I'm afraid to fly also, I would love to visit the rain forests of Brazil, see Germany,  Italy, Switzerland, just about anywhere safe.   I wish I'd have done more traveling when I was healthier.


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Home.



As Thomas Wolfe said, "You Can't Go Home Again".

Buddha knows I tried, many times - but Home was gone. In its place was an unrecognizable building with strange people inhabiting it. I finally stopped looking.

As for where I would like to go? If I had unlimited funding? Key West. I could live, be happy and die there.

... I think.


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> As Thomas Wolfe said, "You Can't Go Home Again"....



Exactly why I posted it.  (You should know me well enough by now . . .)


----------



## rkunsaw

I would first go to Birmingham, England where my ancestors came from to look up more family history.

There are somany places in the world I'd like to visit, I don't know where I'd go next.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Back in time...I'd like a "do over" of some things and would like to visit different eras.  I would also like to know then what I know now as I was travelling...

.But speaking of travelling in real time..I would like to visit more places in this country by road. I have always enjoyed visits to Canada.  It's so beautiful and would like to see more of it.  Too bad Mexico is such a drug war zone now, there are some wonderful places there as well, but I wouldn't step foot over the border anymore.  

I have and never have had any burning desire to travel abroad. 

Tomorrow, I am going to DFW and I think this will be my last plane trip. (Unless I win a huge lottery and buy my own plane) I have never enjoyed flying and now I thoroughly detest it.


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> Back in time...I'd like a "do over" of some things ...



Back in time.  Now there's a great thought.  Of course, you know, due to that time/space continuum we cannot change the past in order to affect the now.  But, the again, we have yet to try . . . 

So, I would love to go back in time with a quiver of modern boards and enjoy some very uncrowded and empty waves.  Yeah Now!


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Back in time.  Now there's a great thought.  Of course, you know, due to that time/space continuum we cannot change the past in order to affect the now.  But, the again, we have yet to try . . .
> 
> So, I would love to go back in time with a quiver of modern boards and enjoy some very uncrowded and empty waves.  Yeah Now!



Heck, just go back in time far enough to buy stock in Microsoft on its issue day - you can BUY any beach you want! 

Theoretically at least I think time-travel is possible, In fact I recall seeing something published in the last few months concerning the subject - they said it was more feasible to go _forward_ in time rather than backward, for some technical reason that escapes me at the moment. 

And of course there's always the time dilation thing, like when the astronauts bring a clock into space and it appears to "slow down" ... what's the theory? As you approach the speed of light, time slows? You can tell it's been a while since my college physics classes ...


----------



## That Guy

Don't wanna be buyin' no beach and denying access.  Just want to be surfin' with the dinosaurs.

So, still thinking we cannot go back in time and try to change things as any small difference would have catastrophic results . . . Howzabout a parallel universe?  Let's go to one of those and live the life we choose...


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Don't wanna be buyin' no beach and denying access.  Just want to be surfin' with the dinosaurs.



I've heard tell that Velociraptor was a kick-azz toe-rider! 



> So, still thinking we cannot go back in time and try to change things as any small difference would have catastrophic results . . . Howzabout a parallel universe?  Let's go to one of those and live the life we choose...



That's one of those "If you go back in time and kill your grandfather would you still exist?" kind of questions.  I prefer the far simpler act of counting angels on pins.

But seriously - time is as much a mystery to us as anything else. Who is to say that if we did indeed travel back in time that any actions we took would be reflected in the present? Like your parallel universe, perhaps time isn't a linear construct - that we could still exist despite eliminating our own genealogical history? Perhaps we could live _outside_ of it ...


----------



## That Guy

It's relative . . . (sorry)


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> It's relative . . . (sorry)








Well, brother, we could always grandfather-clause it until it cries "Uncle!", because it IS a real mother!


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> Where is "home", That Guy??



Since we can never go home again, guess it's just where the heart is . . .


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> Well, brother, we could always grandfather-clause it until it cries "Uncle!", because it IS a real mother!


----------



## That Guy

TWH!  You have arrived...


----------



## FishWisher

I want to go to heaven. But like everyone else, I don't want to go today!


----------



## That Guy

FishWisher said:


> I want to go to heaven. But like everyone else, I don't want to go today!



Yeah, there's no rush.  But I'll see you there!


----------



## SifuPhil

I think Heaven would be boring.

But Hell - now THAT'S a fun place! And hot enough to keep my pepperoni pizza eternally warm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... or, I guess I could just move to Florida ...


----------



## Knightofalbion

MercyL said:


> Between financial limitations and my fear of flying, I'll probably never travel outside of the 48 contiguous United States. Watching travel shows, The History Channel, and foreign detective shows only intensifies my curiosity.
> 
> If I ever hit the lottery, I would risk flying to see those sites that speak to my pagan heart.
> 
> I'd visit Greece to see the ruins of ancient temples. I would visit Rome, to see the Colosseum and sites associated with infamous political events.
> I would visit England to see The Tower of London.
> 
> Near the end of the trip, I would start planning a trek through China, where I would visit The Forbidden City
> 
> My list is much longer but we don't have all day!
> 
> If finances were no object, what places would you like to touch and see?



Egypt and Tibet


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> I think Heaven would be boring.
> 
> But Hell - now THAT'S a fun place! And hot enough to keep my pepperoni pizza eternally warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... or, I guess I could just move to Florida ...



Sorry, Phil.  Fish and I have no plans of seeing you there...


----------



## Anne

SifuPhil said:


> I think Heaven would be boring.
> 
> But Hell - now THAT'S a fun place! And hot enough to keep my pepperoni pizza eternally warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... or, I guess I could just move to Florida ...



How about Limbo, Phil??   Growing up catholic, we heard about Limbo....a place where you were suspended...I guess...  Kind of a ' nothingness' (ok, that's not a word).    Anyway, maybe the same as purgatory??   Sounds boring, too.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> How about Limbo??


----------



## Warrigal

Hubby and I have been to most of the places we each wanted to visit and/or touch.

His list included every historic bridge in Britain, especially all the Brunel ones. His strongest desire was to touch the Iron Bridge. He also wanted to see Anzac Cove at Gallipoli, to climb Ayers Rock in central Australia and to see the Dig tree where the explorers Burke and Will perished after an epic journey from Melbourne to the Gulf of Carpentaria and halfway back again. He has ticked them all off over time.

My list was full of natural wonders - the Barrier Reef, an active volcano (Hawaii), the Grand Canyon and as many limestone caves as I could find. I love mountains and deserts and found both in abundance when we took 2 weeks to drive around some of the western states because I wanted to see the Grand Canyon.

We are both interested in history and have been privileged to see  pyramids, temples and tombs in Egypt, Greece and Turkey, the Great Wall of China,  Hadrian's wall in Britain and the catacombs of Rome. Another interest we share is Australian war history and this has taken us to Singapore where my uncle is buried and to Papua  New Guinea where my father served. If there is anywhere left on my travel bucket list I would say it would be the Great War battlefields of France and Belgium. I would especially like to visit Villers-Bretonneux in France.

These days we take it easy and have taken up cruising. We go where the boat goes and next time it will probably go to SE Asia - Singapore, Vietnam, Thailand but not Bali. Neither of us wants to go there - too many Aussies and too many bars. Not a good combination.


----------



## Diwundrin

I read enough of those time twisting sci-fi stories to do my head in years ago.  I'd opt to go back and get rich on shares except then I'd have to live through those last few decades again and once was enough.  The future's too risky.  There mightn't be any, it could get lonely there. :biggrin-new:

I've been just about everywhere I wanted to go. I've  'done' Canada, Alaska, the US and NZ and all but one corner of OZ.  Regret I didn't get down to New York when I was in Toronto, thought I'd do it 'next time' but of course there wasn't one. siiiiiigh.

Havana fascinates me, love to see it while it's still a grand old tart in a time warp, before Maccas and co. get in.  
Mongolia, and Ulaan Bator  looks interesting.

So, New York,  Havana, and Ulaan Bator for cities,  and  the Antarctic and South Georgia island for 'the wild places'.  (I do 'flyovers' of them on Google Earth sometimes,  I guess that's as close as I'll get.) :biggrin-new:


----------



## JustBonee

My three places of choice to go would be Italy, Russia and Greece, where my family's ancestors came from.   I've been given locator maps of regional areas where the great, great grandparents and families lived .. not that anything would look the same today, but what enjoyment to see the region and all. .. their homes in the hills, etc.
Do know some areas are rather hostile these days, especially to Americans  ... 
but, put it on the growing dream list.  :notfair:


----------



## basefare

My traveling days are about over. I did get out a portable bottle this morning, toss it in the basket of my walker, and walked down to the corner of Dakota and Barry Road. There is a chill in the air and I parked the walker and sat, watching the traffic, secure in the fact I could still see where I lived and would not get lost.


----------



## Diwundrin

We should team up and tour together Basefare, that's about my speed for travellin' now too.


----------



## That Guy

Years ago, when anyone asked where someone went, my friend would always answer, "They went surfing."  So, in his memory, if I could go anywhere where would I go?  I want to go surfing!


----------



## GDAD

Ireland, To be sure,To be sure!!!!


----------



## Katybug

*I've been very lucky in my lifetime to have visited Germany, Austria and Switzerland, all beyond description in beauty.  But people on the East Coast/USA seem to favor the Caribbean for vacation (pkg deals are always going on) and I've been extremely lucky with trips there.  My favorite is St. Lucia and that's the one place I would love to go back to.  The one I missed is Bermuda, but I hear it's far more expensive there than those further south.  

My bucket list for real adventure, not a seaside resort is:
*
*Greek Isles cruise and any and all hillside villages
Tuscany and every other part of Italy I could get to
Australia*


----------



## Jackie22

I have also been very fortunate to travel to many places, one that I missed and would love to see are the Aztec Ruins in Mexico.


----------



## Pam

Scotland and Ireland.


----------



## Katybug

Jackie22 said:


> I have also been very fortunate to travel to many places, one that I missed and would love to see are the Aztec Ruins in Mexico.



*Jackie, I haven't seen them either, only spent a day in Cozumel on a cruise ship vacation decades ago.  But my daughter & d/h have seen them twice on an excursion from Cancun and from the pix they took, we definitely need to ad that trip to our bucket list. *


----------



## Bee

Pam said:


> Scotland and Ireland.



A nice down to earth and achievable wish.


----------



## Pam

I have been to Scotland but only a weekend stay in Dumfries and Galloway. It was beautiful but I would love to go a lot further north - with a trip to Edinburgh en route to see where my ancestors lived.


----------



## Warrigal

This is a serious question.

What's stopping you Pam?
Is it getting time to do it, or financial restraint, or something else?


----------



## Pam

Financial restraint - or boracic lint as my late husband would have said -  is one of the reasons. But, the main thing is that I have an elderly dog (15) with Addison's disease and there's no way I would go away and leave her for even one day. My eldest son has said he'll take me to Ireland when I'm ready. Doubt if I will get to tour Scotland, I'll never be able to afford that but I am sure I will manage the trip to Edinburgh.


----------



## Warrigal

I understand about the dog. When we took a long trip overseas we left behind a geriatric dog and she was gone when we came home. However, she was looked after by my mother and was cared for extremely well. She spent her last days on a sheepskin rug between two cats and was fed titbits and stroked lovingly until she needed to make the final trip to the vets.

I've never seen Ireland but we did spend some time driving around Scotland. I really liked Edinburgh. We stayed in country farm house B&Bs and the cost was not too bad.  Start saving.


----------



## Ivanchuk

I'd have to say San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Pam, Edinburgh is virtually England!  If you get a chance, see the north of Scotland.  Living north of Aberdeen, I'm biassed towards that area, Royal Deeside & the Cairngorms.   The west is beautiful, but very wet.  Of course, I'm sure you're used to that in Cumbria.

I've been in 11 states of the US.  Really enjoyed the times I spent in Minnesota.   I'd like to see some of Canada, but it's such a big place, I'd have to be selective.


----------



## Pam

I would certainly love to go further up into Scotland, you never know one day I might make it but I would definitely would have to stop in Edinburgh to see the church where my ancestor was christened etc.


----------



## GDAD

Pam said:


> I would certainly love to go further up into Scotland, you never know one day I might make it but I would definitely would have to stop in Edinburgh to see the church where my ancestor was christened etc.




THAT WOULDN'T BE BILLY CONNELLY  BY CHANCE PAM?:lofl::wink:


----------



## Pam

:noway::eek1::tongue:

I think Billy is from Glasgow....


----------



## drifter

I wanted to get in my car and drive the back roads to New England, watch the leaves turn. Drive down through the Smoky Mountains, visit the Cascades again and drive around Washington State. I never had an urge to visit other countries. I never got to visit those places mentioned. I did go to Europe, to Japan, to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. And all over this country. I've travelled enough. I don't want to go anywhere else, except home sweet home.


----------



## GDAD

Pam said:


> :noway::eek1::tongue:
> 
> I think Billy is from Glasgow....



:bighug:


----------



## nan

We were going to head north and travel the Strzeleki track in search of some family history but due to having to fix certain things on the 4 wheel drive and now the hot weather it will have to be some other time,was so looking forward to going too.


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal:  Too bad Mexico is such a drug war zone now, there are some wonderful places there as well, but I wouldn't step foot over the border anymore. 

*I totally agree. Many yrs ago we were in Cozumel for one day on a cruise, but you couldn't get the flavor at all, and it's not one of the prettier places I've heard. (But were warned even back then to watch your back & be especially careful because there was such dire poverty.)  Sometime later my daughter/hubby visited Cancun & Cabo several times and they raved about both.  But the gangstas  have ruined the country's appeal for everyone.  Anthony Bourdain mentioned he had to have a truckload of armed guards when he was there filming recently for fear of kidnapping.....just "ain't" worth it!  And such a shame for their economy because all that beauty could be making a grand fortune for them with traveler's $$$.*


----------

